# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  InnerSOL, a map

## elemental_elf

Hi there! This is the latest incarnation of a map for a campaign setting I created a while back. The map details the Inner Solar System and the colonies mankind has created. 

I'm looking for any criticism or tips you may have  :Smile:

----------


## ravells

I like the general feel of it and the labels; very nice! Shouldn't Mars be red? Or has it been terraformed?

----------


## Master TMO

Looks like it got terraformed to me.  Quite a sweet map there.  

Oh, and have a rep.

----------


## jtougas

Very cool. I love the political relationships.  :Smile:

----------


## Diamond

That's great work; very clean and precise, and (most important) easily readable.  You do have a lot of 'empty space' that you could fill up in some way.  Maybe with the flags of the various political entities?

----------


## elemental_elf

Thank you all for your comments, I really appreciate each and every one!  :Smile: 

I tried adding a line of flags to the top to help "fill the empty space". I'd love some feedback on it. I have another line of flags I could add but I'd rather know if the first looks acceptable before I go to the effort of resizing the remaining flags.  :Smile:

----------


## jtougas

The flags are a great touch IMO they might look better if they were centered along the top. You could move the map title to the bottom of the map.

----------


## Diamond

I agree with jtougas r.e. centering the flags and moving the title to the bottom.  Also, there are some space stations etc. that seem to be independent; what about putting their flags next to the actual entity in the map itself, rather than along the borders?  It might add some more visual pop to the whole project.

----------


## wormspeaker

Sweet map there. I love the addition of the "Island 3" type orbital colonies.

----------


## Omnigeek6

Looks pretty good, and mostly makes scientific sense.

However, I don't know why anyone would build colonies on Venus and Mercury, since on Mercury hospitable temperatures could only exist very near the poles, and Venus destroys robotic probes within a couple hours (Not to mention that launching a rocket from Venus would be extremely difficult. The thick atmosphere would create massive drag forces.

Colonies orbiting Venus might be possible, but I don't understand why anyone would want to build them there, since there's plenty of perfectly good empty space at Earth distance or greater.

----------


## Ryan K

Mercury rotates 3 times for every 2nd orbit around the sun, if I remember correctly. It could be feasible for deep subterranean facilities to exist, and since the energy gained from solar collectors would be incredible, it could be a good base for high-return industries that require enormous amounts of power. The facilities could be manned on a fly-in, fly-out basis when the heat build up in the facilities are too great.

Venus, well, if they have invested the time and money into terraforming Mars, perhaps some radical gas-farming and compression in the atmosphere of Venus has been achievable enough to make habitation viable?

----------


## spiderfate

nice job
well done

----------


## TheMeanestGuest

I think I recall EE mentioning over at the CBG that the Venusian colonies float above the heavier parts of the atmosphere and avoid a lot of the nastiness, of course, I'm sure EE could tell you about them himself better than I could.

----------


## elemental_elf

Sorry for not replying in a timely manner, I have been quite busy with midterms and papers the last few weeks. Let me first say, Thank you to all of you for responding to my humble map. I appreciate all of your comments!  :Smile:  

Attached to this post is an updated map which implemented many of your amazing suggestions! Let me know what you think  : )  








> The flags are a great touch IMO they might look better if they were centered along the top. You could move the map title to the bottom of the map.


Will do!  :Smile: 




> I agree with jtougas r.e. centering the flags and moving the title to the bottom.  Also, there are some space stations etc. that seem to be independent; what about putting their flags next to the actual entity in the map itself, rather than along the borders?  It might add some more visual pop to the whole project.


Hmm, I have toyed with that very idea. In my latest update, I'll put a few test flags in  :Smile:  




> Sweet map there. I love the addition of the "Island 3" type orbital colonies.


Thanks!  :Smile:        I've always loved the Island 3 Orbital Colony, I really felt compelled to use it as the base construction type for my Colony Clusters  :Smile:  




> Looks pretty good, and mostly makes scientific sense.
> 
> However, I don't know why anyone would build colonies on Venus and Mercury, since on Mercury hospitable temperatures could only exist very near the poles, and Venus destroys robotic probes within a couple hours (Not to mention that launching a rocket from Venus would be extremely difficult. The thick atmosphere would create massive drag forces.
> 
> Colonies orbiting Venus might be possible, but I don't understand why anyone would want to build them there, since there's plenty of perfectly good empty space at Earth distance or greater.


The people who live on Mercury are fanatical Sun worshipers, who believe in shedding their mortal forms and transferring their consciousness to an artificial body. They then go to Mercury and live with in the bowls of the planet, awaiting their turn to walk on the surface and become one with God. Normal people stay far away Mercury.  :Smile:  

As for Venus, the planet was colonized with massive floating cities utilizing the concept that balloons filled with breathable air would remain buoyant in the dense Venusian atmosphere. The cities hover around 50 km over the surface. The concept is described in much more detail here  :Smile: 




> Mercury rotates 3 times for every 2nd orbit around the sun, if I remember correctly. It could be feasible for deep subterranean facilities to exist, and since the energy gained from solar collectors would be incredible, it could be a good base for high-return industries that require enormous amounts of power. The facilities could be manned on a fly-in, fly-out basis when the heat build up in the facilities are too great.


Very true. The initial impetus for trying to, at least, set up facilities on the planet were based on the idea of tapping the massive energy produced by the sun. Sadly, a single solar-system-wide government (facing budget cuts to support the construction of both Atlantis and the construction of a new Colony Cluster at the EL-3 point) did not see the value in continued funding. The facilities that had been created were (eventually) taken over by fanatical Sun worshipers. In the present day, none of the (now) independent countries within the solar system are keen on the idea of exterminating a cult filled with mechanical cultists who are willing to fight to the last man for the protection of their holy city. Better to let sleeping dogs lie and avoid a (fairly) needless war. 




> nice job
> well done


Thank you very much!  :Smile:  




> I think I recall EE mentioning over at the CBG that the Venusian colonies float above the heavier parts of the atmosphere and avoid a lot of the nastiness, of course, I'm sure EE could tell you about them himself better than I could.


That pretty much covers it   :Very Happy:

----------

